# γαϊτάνι



## seimontadtecwyn (May 17, 2010)

Πώς ετυμολογείται η λέξη γαϊτάνι;

Μπορείτε να μου βρείτε μια εικόνα ενός τυπικού γαϊτανιού στο Διαδίκτυο;

Αγαπώ πολύ το τραγούδι "Απρίλη μου" - μήπως μπορείτε να μου βρείτε και μια εικόνα ενός τυπικού γαϊτανόφρυδου στο Διαδίκτυο;


----------



## Leximaniac (May 17, 2010)

Φωτογραφία από γαϊτανάκι (στις Σέρρες):






Ετυμολογία (αντιγράφω από το ΛΚΝ): μσν. _γαϊτά νιν _υποκορ. του ελνστ. _*γαϊταν(όν) -ι(ο)ν _(πρβ. ελνστ. _γαϊετανόν, _ίσως παρετυμ. προς την πόλη Caieta, Gaeta) < αραβ. hītan (πρβ. τουρκ. gaytan)


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2010)

*γαϊτάνι *το [γaitáni] Ο44 : λεπτό, συνήθ. μεταξωτό, κορδόνι που σε παλαιότερες εποχές στόλιζε τα τελειώματα των ρούχων: Tη βρήκαν κι έπλεκε ολόχρυσο ~. Φορούσε ένα κόκκινο φόρεμα με χρυσά γαϊτάνια στα μανίκια. || Φρύδια σαν ~, λεπτά και καλοσχεδιασμένα. ΦΡ το πήρε / το πάει σκοινί* ~· ΣYN ΦΡ το πήρε / το πάει σκοινί κορδόνι.

[μσν. γαϊτά νιν υποκορ. του ελνστ. *γαϊταν(όν) -ι(ο)ν (πρβ. ελνστ. γαϊετανόν, ίσως παρετυμ. προς την πόλη Caieta, Gaeta) < αραβ. hītan (πρβ. τουρκ. gaytan)] 

*γαϊτανόφρυδο *το [γaitanófriδo] Ο41 : (λαϊκότρ., λογοτ.) φρύδι λεπτό και καλοσχεδιασμένο, σαν γαϊτάνι.
[γαϊτάν(ι) -ο- + φρύδ(ι) -ο] 

Βρίσκω ότι μία από τις σημασίες της λέξης στα τουρκικά είναι λεπτή κλωστή (δεν το ήξερα, η αλήθεια είναι).


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2010)

Ορίστε και μια γαϊτανοφρύδα (στην Κρήτη τα λέμε και _γραμμένα φρύδια_):


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (May 17, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, θαύμα!

Όσο για την τούρκικη λέξη, δεν ξέρω πώς λεγόταν στα οθωμανικά τούρκικα, αλλά σήμερα υπάρχει η λέξη kaytan. Κατά το Redhouse Küçük Elsözlüğü σημαίνει "cotton/silk cord". Τότε γράφει: kaytan bıyıklı = someone who has a thin, pointed mustache.

Φαίνεται δηλαδή ότι οι Έλληνες θαυμάζουν τις γαϊτανοφρύδες ενώ οι Τούρκοι θαυμάζουν τους γαϊτανομούστακες. Σ'αυτό είμαι με σας!


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Φωτογραφία από γαϊτανάκι (στις Σέρρες).


Σημειωτέον ότι στη φωτογραφία από τα Σέρρας το κτήριο / κτίριο που φαίνεται είναι το μπεζεστένι (για το οποίο βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4585).


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2010)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Όσο για την τούρκικη λέξη, δεν ξέρω πώς λεγόταν στα οθωμανικά τούρκικα, αλλά σήμερα υπάρχει η λέξη kaytan. Κατά το Redhouse Küçük Elsözlüğü σημαίνει "cotton/silk cord". Τότε γράφει: kaytan bıyıklı = someone who has a thin, pointed mustache.


Τω όντι 




Entarisi ala benziyor
Şeftalisi bala benziyor
Benim yarim bana benziyor
Olamaz ne çare o nişanlıdır
*Kaytan bıyıklı delikanlıdır*

Şekerli misin vay vay
Kaymaklı mısın vay vay
Sen de benim gibi
Sevdalı mısın vay vay

Entarisi biçim biçim
Ölüyorum senin için
Bekletme gel başın için
Olamaz ne çare o nişanlıdır
*Kaytan bıyıklı delikanlıdır*

Şekerli misin vay vay
Kaymaklı mısın vay vay
Sen de benim gibi
Sevdalı mısın vay vay

Kαι από 'δώ:




Υπάρχει και μια δίγλωσση εκδοχή, αλλά δεν έβρηκα βιδεάκι με εκδοχή που να ακούγεται :)


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2010)

Γαϊτάνια πάμπολλα, μεταξωτά και μάλλινα, στις φορεσιές του Λυκείου Ελληνίδων. Ένα δείγμα.





Χρυσό γαϊτάνι περιβάλλει όλα τα ανοίγματα και τον ποδόγυρο.​ 

Ρισπέκτ, Παλάβρα! Μάι τερν; :) 

Τούτο το μήνα - Νεάρχου Παράπλους​ 





Τούτο το μήνα, τον αποπάνω
τον αποπάνω τον παραπάνω
αϊτός εβγήκε να κυνηγήσει,
να κυνηγήσει και να γυρίσει

Δεν εκυνήγα αϊτούς και λάφια
μόν' εκυνήγα δυο μαύρα μάτια
μαύρα μου μάτια κι αγαπημένα 
και πως περνάτε χωρίς εμένα

Μαύρα μου μάτια κόκκινα χείλη
έβγα μικρή μου στο παραθύρι
να δεις τον ήλιο και το φεγγάρι
να δεις το νέο που θα σε πάρει

*Γαϊτάν*ι πλέκω και δεν αδειάζω
δεν μου βολεί να κουβεντιάζω
ανάθεμά το και το *γαϊτάνι* 
κι απού το πλέκει κι απού το βάνει


Το ξηροστεριανό νερό - Νίκος Ξυλούρης​ 





Το ξηροστεριανό νερό
λένε πως έχει αβδέλλες,
μα κείνο το μαργιόλικο
βγάζει όμορφες κοπέλες.

Για πες μου ποιος σου τα πλεξε
*τα φρύδια σου γαϊτάνι,*
να δώσω γώ τα πλεχτικά
να τα χουμε ομάδι.


----------



## sadebeg (May 18, 2010)

την έκφραση τα φρύδια τα γραμμένα την λεν και οι σαρακατσάνοι και όχι μόνο για γυναίκες βέβαια...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDDjX8o6xxs ...εδώ παραδοσιακό Βραστάμων Χαλκιδικής ένας Δήμος τραγουδιέται για τα φρύδια τα γραμμένα


----------

